# My one year old collection



## Saints (Sep 24, 2006)

I was just re-organizing my traincase so I laid everything on the table and took some pics of my collection. I've been collecting for a year, before that I only had very few e/s and some basics like mascara and foundation.


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 24, 2006)

that's a very nice colection girlie!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 24, 2006)

wow! thats an awesome collection!


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 26, 2006)

OOH love all the piggie samples


----------



## vickih (Sep 27, 2006)

OMG.. I am such an amateur.. wow


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 30, 2006)

Nice collection!  Looks like fun


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice stash!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 1, 2006)

Fabalous COllection !!! = ) I need to get me some Mac pigments try and do


----------



## Raspberrylover (Oct 14, 2006)

That's great for a year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think you have a lovely variety of pigment samples.


----------



## eowyn797 (Oct 14, 2006)

very nice! and i like your traincase


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 14, 2006)

Wooooooooah look at all the pretty colours!!! :O


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 14, 2006)

I wish I had as many stuff!

That sparkly green tube stood out like a beacon of light to me- what is it?


----------



## Saints (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_I wish I had as many stuff!

That sparkly green tube stood out like a beacon of light to me- what is it?_

 
MAC glitter in Turquoise if we're talking about the same green tube


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 22, 2006)

great collection!
Thanks!!!


----------

